# AWE + CC = OMG. Introducing the AWE Tuning VW CC 2.0T Dual Outlet Touring Edition Exhaust



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Introducing the solution to global CC asymmetry: The AWE Tuning VW CC Dual Outlet Touring Edition Exhaust.










Constructed from the same 2.5” T304 Stainless Steel Tubing and utilizing the same Helmholtz resonator technology as our CC Single Side Touring Edition Exhaust, this exhaust will not only provide an exotic exhaust note with the power to back it up, but it will also present that muscular dual outlet appearance. Additionally, our R&D team has done the dirty work for you; this is a completely bolt-on solution that utilizes a modified OE rear valance package (including heat shield) from the VR6 CC. Bolt on, start up, roll out.

System Highlights

•	No CEL. Guaranteed.
•	Max Gains: +21 hp / +20 ft lb at the crank with CC 2.0T Downpipe
•	AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Touring Edition Exhaust alone (Cat Back) produces Max Gains of +6hp /+6 ft lb at the crank
•	Available with Chrome Silver or Diamond Black, individually adjustable tips
•	T304 Stainless Steel Tubing
•	Increased pipe diameter to 2.5" for better breathing 
•	Engineered, developed, tested and manufactured in-house

Find yourself interested in adding a little extra performance and European sophistication to your 2.0T CC? Look no further than HERE.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats cool for those who switched to Dual rear diffusor :thumbup:


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is that ribbed portion in the middle rear the gas tank? And if so, does it bother anyone else that there is a heat shield on the left side, where the stock exhaust is, but not on the right side?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Is that ribbed portion in the middle rear the gas tank? And if so, does it bother anyone else that there is a heat shield on the left side, where the stock exhaust is, but not on the right side?


That's actually the spare tire well. The fuel tank is ahead of the rear axle, to the right of the mid-muffler.

There actually is a heat shield on the right side, you just can't see it because it's hidden in the photo. If you order the CC Dual Outlet Touring Edition exhaust package with the OE valance, it comes with all necessary OE (modified) heat shields and hardware from the VR6 CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking forward to getting ours!


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Zack/AWE said:


> That's actually the spare tire well. The fuel tank is ahead of the rear axle, to the right of the mid-muffler.
> 
> There actually is a heat shield on the right side, you just can't see it because it's hidden in the photo. If you order the CC Dual Outlet Touring Edition exhaust package with the OE valance, it comes with all necessary OE (modified) heat shields and hardware from the VR6 CC.


Awesome! Good to know. And, by the way, Hi, I'm Jason, and I'm a n00b.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Awesome! Good to know. And, by the way, Hi, I'm Jason, and I'm a n00b.


Welcome!


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

Why must you guys tempt my wallet. 

Seriously though, it looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice job, AWE!!!

TM


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> Awesome!!





TDI Driver said:


> Why must you guys tempt my wallet.
> 
> Seriously though, it looks awesome. :thumbup:





TMCCRline said:


> Nice job, AWE!!!
> 
> TM


:thumbup:

Thanks for the compliments! Can't wait to see this exhaust on a CC in the wild.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

but still no VR6 4motion option (in the US)


----------



## lvdg (Jul 27, 2013)

Are you guys working on a similar setup for 13' CC as well?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

lvdg said:


> Are you guys working on a similar setup for 13' CC as well?


We're still working on official fitment validation for the 2013+ CC. Stay tuned. :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Zack/AWE said:


> We're still working on official fitment validation for the 2013+ CC. Stay tuned. :thumbup:


If you need a donor or test car, I'm about 90min away. 13 R-Line.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> If you need a donor or test car, I'm about 90min away. 13 R-Line.


Mike,

Could you shoot me an e-mail with your info? Might take you up on that. :thumbup:

Zack


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Zack/AWE said:


> Mike,
> 
> Could you shoot me an e-mail with your info? Might take you up on that. :thumbup:
> 
> Zack


Email sent!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Email sent!


Thanks! We'll let you know. :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Zack/AWE said:


> Thanks! We'll let you know. :thumbup:



Hey Zack..... What about me, a LONGTIME customer???
You chipped 5 of my vehicles.
I was at your last 3 events!

Talk to John Voss...... he knows:










Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey Zack..... What about me, a LONGTIME customer???
> You chipped 5 of my vehicles.
> I was at your last 3 events!
> 
> ...


Terry,

I apologize for not knowing your last name or contact info, pardon my newness. 

Could you PM me your contact info and full name? I'll have John Voss reach out to you. 

Zack


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Can you guys come up with an option for the "quad" look? Take your single exhaust with dual outlet, and mirror? This would look even better.

Or if side by side does not offer enough room, go top and bottom like Lexus.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> Can you guys come up with an option for the "quad" look? Take your single exhaust with dual outlet, and mirror? This would look even better.
> 
> Or if side by side does not offer enough room, go top and bottom like Lexus.


I'll submit your feedback to our R&D team, but the chances of a quad-outlet system are highly unlikely.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Gradysmith said:


> Can you guys come up with an option for the "quad" look? Take your single exhaust with dual outlet, and mirror? This would look even better.
> 
> Or if side by side does not offer enough room, go top and bottom like Lexus.












Saw this on the forum earlier today when I was browsing the classifieds (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6954601-FS-RARE-Fully-Loaded-2009-VW-CC-4motion-3-6L-CPO). Just an idea


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

nozmadd0x said:


> Saw this on the forum earlier today when I was browsing the classifieds (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6954601-FS-RARE-Fully-Loaded-2009-VW-CC-4motion-3-6L-CPO). Just an idea



Yeah, that's more like it. Like that rear valence too. Much more sporty/aggressive looking with the quad look.

If I'm going to spend $1500, this is the look that would get me to pay that.


----------



## shoemocker (Mar 19, 2014)

If you guys get the dual exhaust working for 2014 CC R-Line I will totally purchase :thumbup:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

shoemocker said:


> If you guys get the dual exhaust working for 2014 CC R-Line I will totally purchase :thumbup:


We're working on checking compatibility. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
It'll fit....you'll just need the updated 2013+ VR6 (dual) rear valance to go with it :thumbup:


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice to see my car in the post  AWE used my car for development of this system. I love it, not loud at all but comes alive when you get on the gas. I'm not a fan of loud exhaust on 4 cyl engines so this is perfect. Quality is top notch - materials, welds (super clean), hardware and fitment are perfect. I constantly get compliments on it. For those on the fence about it, I know it's not cheap but you get what you pay for. 

I can't thank the AWE team enough for hooking me up. I'll be at the BBQ next week which also happens to be my B-Day! 

Oh and unlike the annoying dealer license plate frames that we remove immediately, my AWE frame never came off since I picked up the car many months ago. 

See you next Thursday.


----------



## LeonVFB (Apr 19, 2013)

Zack/AWE said:


> I'll submit your feedback to our R&D team, but the chances of a quad-outlet system are highly unlikely.


Because they know it looks like poop.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

rroman said:


> Nice to see my car in the post  AWE used my car for development of this system. I love it, not loud at all but comes alive when you get on the gas. I'm not a fan of loud exhaust on 4 cyl engines so this is perfect. Quality is top notch - materials, welds (super clean), hardware and fitment are perfect. I constantly get compliments on it. For those on the fence about it, I know it's not cheap but you get what you pay for.
> 
> I can't thank the AWE team enough for hooking me up. I'll be at the BBQ next week which also happens to be my B-Day!
> 
> ...


Glad you'll be able to make it! Don't forget to say hello if you see me wandering around; I'll be the guy with the big camera in AWE attire. :thumbup:



LeonVFB said:


> Because they know it looks like poop.


:laugh:


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Wouldn't it work on a 13+ if you just cut out the other side? It's just a block off plate in there, the rear valance is symmetrical already.










Sorry for the bad picture, I guess I didn't have a better shot.

If I get confirmation that it can be done by cutting the rear valance then I'm in. Maybe it could be less if a new rear valance is not needed.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CCdave said:


> Wouldn't it work on a 13+ if you just cut out the other side? It's just a block off plate in there, the rear valance is symmetrical already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then you'd have a single tip exhaust on the AWE in a dual tip exhaust cutout (stock)....it might look a little goofy.

I'd recommend just buying the 2013+ VR6 (4motion) rear valance for it to look correct, & then you wouldn't have to hack up your OEM piece either.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Zack/AWE said:


>


Beautiful! Its too much exhaust note for my ears, but my eyes luv it! I smell a custom job in my future :thumbup:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

I love this, I have a 14 cc R Line. I want the exhaust but a dual tip option! I think I'll have to modify the rear valance. Once I get my bonus check I'm in for a cat back


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey Zack..... What about me, a LONGTIME customer???
> You chipped 5 of my vehicles.
> I was at your last 3 events!
> 
> ...


Damn-it man... that is the perfect height. I really like the balance my CC has right now. The suspension is right were I want it from a cornering standpoint. I am scared to touch anything, but when I look at this picture, it makes me want to go a tad lower


----------



## Frolfchamp99 (Sep 13, 2012)

does anyone think that this exhasut would fit the b7 passat vr6?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Frolfchamp99 said:


> does anyone think that this exhasut would fit the b7 passat vr6?


Probably not without some modifications


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

LeonVFB said:


> Because they know it looks like poop.



Yeah, quad exhaust sucks so bad, and its not what the people want (yeah right).

Camaro ZL1








BMW M4








Jaguar F-type








Nissan GTR








Porsche turbo








Ferrari 599










when you pull up to a 2000 acura TL, you can say, hey we're buddies, check the rear view, its the same.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Still checking for some new installations... Anyone out there done this recently?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Still checking for some new installations... Anyone out there done this recently?


You saw I did mine, yes?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

What specifically precludes this setup from working with a 4motion?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> What specifically precludes this setup from working with a 4motion?


COMPLETELY different layout on the 4motion.

The rear section of their cat-back _might_ come close to fitting with some custom mod/fab work, but the front part wouldn't since the exhaust goes below the driveshaft towards the passenger side.
_(On the FWD, it goes towards the driver's side)_


Best pic I could find showing what I'm talking about:


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*why not sooner*

if this was available when I bought my exhaust I would have went this way 100 percent, OH well still loving my turbo back exhaust


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Could please someone shoot me a link to where this quad exhaust was sourced? 











The dual's black skirt fits nicely flush / seamlessly with the bumper - unlike the one shown with the quad on the silver car (though I also like the center 4 aero-fin look - the gap between it and the bumper makes it look tacked on). Would be nice to have that staggered quad exhaust with this setups skirt. Are these available painted to match - or just available in black? Need one in reflex silver. 

Thanks folks!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CCR.J said:


> Could please someone shoot me a link to where this quad exhaust was sourced?


It's just custom with some Porsche or Mercedes tips....can't remember if they were OEM or not though


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I know they came as a very expensive option on the Porsche Turbo S in the mid 90's called the X50 package - but for that kind of money, I hope they aren't just an 'illusion' as you have shown above.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Still checking for some new installations... Anyone out there done this recently?


Mine is the Black one in the pictures (page 1), it was used to develop the system. I can tell you from having it a while now that it's simply an amazingly high quality exhaust. I have zero complaints about the quality, fit or sound. It's very subtle until you get on the gas. I love this exhaust system. Once again, great job by the guys at AWE.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlock 21hp and 20ft-lbs out of your CC wit the AWE Tuning VW CC 2.0T Touring Edition Exhaust. 










rroman said:


> Mine is the Black one in the pictures (page 1), it was used to develop the system. I can tell you from having it a while now that it's simply an amazingly high quality exhaust. I have zero complaints about the quality, fit or sound. It's very subtle until you get on the gas. I love this exhaust system. Once again, great job by the guys at AWE.


:thumbup:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Any word on the 2013+ dual tip, dual exhaust?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

This is what CC power looks like. Add 21hp and 20 ft-lbs of torque to your CC here. http://www.awe-tuning.com/cc-2-0t-exhaust-system


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok I see you have them on the site but do you have any pics on a 13+ cc? Not the single tip dual exhaust but the dual tip dual exhaust or are you guys not going to make that?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

92vrcorrado said:


> Ok I see you have them on the site but do you have any pics on a 13+ cc? Not the single tip dual exhaust but the dual tip dual exhaust or are you guys not going to make that?


We do not, we have not been able to confirm fitment on the 2013+ CC's for the Dual outlet version.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

You need a donor?


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

The way I see it is the kit should be the same less the rear balance which can be cut out for the passenger side. We just need the passenger side dual tips to be cantered to opposite direction that the drivers side is, on the 3in. TBE single side outlet with dual tips... If that made any sense.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Another shot of the AWE Tuning VW CC 2.0T Touring Edition Exhaust System.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Diamond Black* tips are a great option for those looking for a stealth install. If you have any questions about our CC Exhaust Suite, just let me know!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Any pictures of these diamond black tips on a CC? Preferably black.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Any pictures of these diamond black tips on a CC? Preferably black.


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Would I have trouble with smog in California?


----------



## GermanAutoVice (Jun 7, 2014)

Are there any updates with the '13+ dual outlet exhaust system? Seems like it's been under development for a while.


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

DiegosAnotherr1 said:


> Would I have trouble with smog in California?


Considering they no longer do the sniffer test and this doesn't touch the cats, no.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

GermanAutoVice said:


> Are there any updates with the '13+ dual outlet exhaust system? Seems like it's been under development for a while.


To be honest, it has been on the back burner with the R&D team. With our launch of BMW and a wealth of other new models coming out from all marques, we have not had the time to bring a newer CC in for development. Historically the CC Suite has been boutique, low volume, but we're happy to engage each customer. That is why I am here, to make sure we can reach out and satisfy the market. If there is enough interest, I am sure we could make it happen.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The factory downpipe chokes the TSI engine. With two very restrictive catalytic converters in place, the OE downpipe was not made with performance in mind. Let’s fix that.

We started by replacing the factory catalysts with a German made high flow HJS metal catalyst. We also incorporated an integrated resonator to keep the exhaust sound volume civilized even with the elimination of the very restrictive factory converters. Combined with the Touring Edition Exhaust, the AWE Tuning CC 2.0T Downpipe unlocks an impressive +21hp and +20tq at the crank. You can trust the quality of HJS cats: they've been battle tested on our McLaren systems on the track, and just recently made a 9 second pass on a worked 650S! Get the best in performance and sound with AWE Tuning!

If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

Also interested in the duel setup. I have a 2015 CC sport and im in philly near you guys if we want to measure or compare anything


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

trojansbb said:


> Also interested in the duel setup. I have a 2015 CC sport and im in philly near you guys if we want to measure or compare anything


Thank you for your interest! PMing you now.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

ACHTUNING is in the process of installing our Dual Outlet Exhaust along with a bumper conversion. If you'd like your own, we'd be happy to help get a system in your hands.


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

Andrew/AWE said:


> This is what CC power looks like. Add 21hp and 20 ft-lbs of torque to your CC here. http://www.awe-tuning.com/cc-2-0t-exhaust-system


Can you sell just what's pictured or only full catback?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

RJB121 said:


> Can you sell just what's pictured or only full catback?


We only sell the exhaust complete so that the sound, fitment, and quality we developed is ensured.


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

OK...thank you


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I have an issue with your single side exhaust hanging low and crooked. I tried calling you guys a couple times and never got through to an actual person.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

munnarg said:


> I have an issue with your single side exhaust hanging low and crooked. I tried calling you guys a couple times and never got through to an actual person.


That's odd, well let's get you taken care of. Have you tried any other methods of contacting us, email or contact form? PMing you now to resolve this.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Definitely interested in a dual outlet system for a 2013.

I know individuals have come forward before me offering their vehicles up for test fitting, but if this has not yet been done, please get in touch with me!

Thanks,
rnt


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Mushroom, I have been asking for the same thing. Talked to AWE and they told me that they don't see the demand and that they don't have a rear valance because no other VW was made with a dual cantered tip Gaul exhaust 


Suck it!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

They don't need a new rear valence, the 2013+ CC is ready for it, just need to dremel out the passenger side on the rear diffuser and ditch the undertray piece. I'd love an easy, bolt-on dual system for the 13+ CC's, but I'll just end up having one custom made....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

92vrcorrado said:


> Mushroom, I have been asking for the same thing. Talked to AWE and they told me that they don't see the demand and that they don't have a rear valance because no other VW was made with a dual cantered tip Gaul exhaust
> 
> 
> Suck it!


See I don't understand that.....the rear valance from a 2013+ Executive _(V6 dual exhaust)_ "should" fit

And I doubt that VW changed the exhaust system for the facelift so that means it should have the same exit the first gen valance too....meaning the AWE would be compatible again.


----------



## GermanAutoVice (Jun 7, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> See I don't understand that.....the rear valance from a 2013+ Executive _(V6 dual exhaust)_ "should" fit
> 
> And I doubt that VW changed the exhaust system for the facelift so that means it should have the same exit the first gen valance too....meaning the AWE would be compatible again.


You're right on target. I have a '14 2.0T and just installed the AWE '09 - '12 2.0T Dual Outlet Exhaust System (Pipes only). Installed a OEM VR6 rear valance and right rear heat shield. Everything fits great.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

That's not what I am talking about. I want a dual exhaust with a dual cantered tip to match the left to the right side. So where yours looks good I want quad tips on mine. Nothing obnoxious just like the factory one but on both sides. Awe told me the rear valance issue is why they aren't building it. You would have to cut it out on the right side and they don't believe in putting a kit together that isn't clean and precise. Now they did offer for me to bring the car to them to have it done custom but they are too far for me. 


Suck it!


----------



## luvmy2013cc (Jan 18, 2013)

*CC Exhaust*

Greetings -- Thank you for posting your pics. I wish to confirm you have a 2.0 engine w/former stock single exhaust. You purchase the AWE 2.0 DUAL exhaust setup as shown in the pictures. Was the fit ok/difficult/challenging, etc.? Do you know the part #'s for the OEM exhaust shield parts you used to make it work. I am looking for this exact setup which gives the car a much neater/aggressive look in the rear. Thanks in advance for your response! :thumbup:


----------



## GermanAutoVice (Jun 7, 2014)

92vrcorrado said:


> That's not what I am talking about. I want a dual exhaust with a dual cantered tip to match the left to the right side. So where yours looks good I want quad tips on mine. Nothing obnoxious just like the factory one but on both sides. Awe told me the rear valance issue is why they aren't building it. You would have to cut it out on the right side and they don't believe in putting a kit together that isn't clean and precise. Now they did offer for me to bring the car to them to have it done custom but they are too far for me.
> 
> 
> Suck it!


Totally get what you're saying! I was wanting to go for the quad tip look too. You should be able to fit good sized dual tips on the right side with a VR6 rear valance. Hope you figure something out that works for you because it would like really slick!


----------



## GermanAutoVice (Jun 7, 2014)

luvmy2013cc said:


> Greetings -- Thank you for posting your pics. I wish to confirm you have a 2.0 engine w/former stock single exhaust. You purchase the AWE 2.0 DUAL exhaust setup as shown in the pictures. Was the fit ok/difficult/challenging, etc.? Do you know the part #'s for the OEM exhaust shield parts you used to make it work. I am looking for this exact setup which gives the car a much neater/aggressive look in the rear. Thanks in advance for your response! :thumbup:


No problem! I had the factory exhaust on my 2.0T before installing the AWE set up. The new exhaust system was installed at a local shop, and the guys said it was a very easy install. Very happy with the fit; I think it looks stock if you didn't know any different. OEM Exhaust Shield Part Number: 3C0825712. Hope this helps!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GermanAutoVice said:


> You're right on target. I have a '14 2.0T and just installed the AWE '09 - '12 2.0T Dual Outlet Exhaust System (Pipes only). Installed a OEM VR6 rear valance and right rear heat shield. Everything fits great.



Looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

GermanAutoVice said:


> No problem! I had the factory exhaust on my 2.0T before installing the AWE set up. The new exhaust system was installed at a local shop, and the guys said it was a very easy install. Very happy with the fit; I think it looks stock if you didn't know any different. OEM Exhaust Shield Part Number: 3C0825712. Hope this helps!


Can we get a sound clip? I haven't been able to find one anywhere for the dual setup.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone have a part number for the VR6 rear exhaust valence?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GermanAutoVice (Jun 7, 2014)

mushroom_curry said:


> Anyone have a part number for the VR6 rear exhaust valence?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For '13+, the part number is 3C8807521E9B9.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

GermanAutoVice said:


> Totally get what you're saying! I was wanting to go for the quad tip look too. You should be able to fit good sized dual tips on the right side with a VR6 rear valance. Hope you figure something out that works for you because it would like really slick!


I think this should be very easy to do for us that don't mind cutting our rear valence to fit the quad tips. The only change to the kit would be adding the dual tips to the other muffler. Other than that it's the same kit. Would love to see this happen 


Suck it!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Go dual!

AWE Dual Outlet Touring Edition Exhaust featuring 180 Technology® paired to an aftermarket downpipe.

Get yours through an AWE dealer or direct, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*In stock, ready to ship!*


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Are these still in stock? My local supplier says otherwise.

Any promotions on this piece that would tip the scales and encourage me to pull the trigger today?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

mushroom_curry said:


> Are these still in stock? My local supplier says otherwise.
> 
> Any promotions on this piece that would tip the scales and encourage me to pull the trigger today?


Email [email protected]. His name is Nick, tell him Josh sent ya over from Vortex. He has something you may find intriguing.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Josh/AWE said:


> Email [email protected]. His name is Nick, tell him Josh sent ya over from Vortex. He has something you may find intriguing.


Email sent. Thanks Josh.

-Neal


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*Go for it!*

I have a 2011 CC AWE K04'd with the AWE Dual Touring exhaust and I will say 100% one of the best sounding exhaust notes I have heard out a 2.0T throughout the entire rpm range.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

stevekerly said:


> I have a 2011 CC AWE K04'd with the AWE Dual Touring exhaust and I will say 100% one of the best sounding exhaust notes I have heard out a 2.0T throughout the entire rpm range.


Pics? Vids? Instagram?? lol


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Josh/AWE said:


> Email [email protected]. His name is Nick, tell him Josh sent ya over from Vortex. He has something you may find intriguing.


No reply from Nick.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

mushroom_curry said:


> No reply from Nick.


PM inbound.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Turned out to be an outbound email server issue. :banghead:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Ordered my dual outlet touring for my 2013 6spd.

Just purchased the required heat shield, hanger and dual outlet diffuser. Looking forward to getting it on.

Of note, I'm expecting that since I have an APR downpipe on the car, that this will serve to "push out" the tips a bit further. The other 2013+ applications I've seen appear to be running stock downpipes. I'm looking forward to the tips not being as buried in the diffuser on my setup!


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Just received my exhaust setup. Quality out of the box looks fantastic.

Will have some pictures up this week of the install on here and on instagram @mushroom_curry


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

stevekerly said:


> I have a 2011 CC AWE K04'd with the AWE Dual Touring exhaust and I will say 100% one of the best sounding exhaust notes I have heard out a 2.0T throughout the entire rpm range.


Video ? Stock downpipe ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anybody tried installing dual quad tips on this system instead of the dual single tips ? Interested in seeing pictures of it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

CC _Papii said:


> Has anybody tried installing dual quad tips on this system instead of the dual single tips ? Interested in seeing pictures of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It should be relatively straight forward with a clamp on set of offset tips.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Been driving my 2013 6spd for a few weeks with this exhaust and I have to say its phenomenal. I am running it with an APR downpipe which I already had but the exhaust note has a surprising amount of tone dynamics and inflection for a 2.0t. 

The exhaust is quiet on low/partial throttle and gets loud if you really get on it. Entirely silent at cruising speeds. Its like driving V6 turbo car. It pairs well with the Stage 2 tune I have.

Basically if you are thinking about buying this exhaust DO IT. It's easily the best thing I have done on this car.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

mushroom_curry said:


> Been driving my 2013 6spd for a few weeks with this exhaust and I have to say its phenomenal. I am running it with an APR downpipe which I already had but the exhaust note has a surprising amount of tone dynamics and inflection for a 2.0t.
> 
> The exhaust is quiet on low/partial throttle and gets loud if you really get on it. Entirely silent at cruising speeds. Its like driving V6 turbo car. It pairs well with the Stage 2 tune I have.
> 
> ...


Would love to hear a sound clip, im looking to buy this exhaust in the spring just can't decide on cat vs non catted downpipe and brand

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

CC _Papii said:


> Would love to hear a sound clip, im looking to buy this exhaust in the spring just can't decide on cat vs non catted downpipe and brand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I don't have a good enough way to record audio to do this.

There is an AWE touring exhaust installed on a CC on youtube. They have posted the in cabin and exterior sound with stock downpipe and with performance downpipe.

I'd go with a catted downpipe... I'm retaining my catted downpipe when I go k04 as I don't see a metal cell cat as being restrictive. Not sure how much it does to subdue sound but I think it wouldnt sound as refined without the cat.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey the YouTube video they added, is my car lol!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vahooligan (Apr 13, 2018)

I have the same set up - Carbonio intake, APR down-pipe and AWE dual exhaust. It sounds amazing. I wouldn't say _entirely_ quiet at cruising speeds...definitely louder than stock but not by much. The downshift burble with the DSG sounds incredible. At full throttle it will attract the attention of all nearby law enforcement officers so watch out. If you are on the fence about doing it...just do it - I haven't heard a better sounding exhaust on the CC yet.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

vahooligan said:


> I have the same set up - Carbonio intake, APR down-pipe and AWE dual exhaust. It sounds amazing. I wouldn't say _entirely_ quiet at cruising speeds...definitely louder than stock but not by much. The downshift burble with the DSG sounds incredible. At full throttle it will attract the attention of all nearby law enforcement officers so watch out. If you are on the fence about doing it...just do it - I haven't heard a better sounding exhaust on the CC yet.


Amen

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Receive 15% off all AWE Volkswagen products, valid through participating AWE dealers and at AWE-Tuning.com.*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Start 'em cold, people, and let's #RumbleTogether. Send us your #AWEColdStartChallenge videos to us via Facebook, Instagram, or the email listed below for a chance to win an AWE GearBox.

Email: [email protected]
Instagram: @awetuningofficial
Facebook: @AWETuning


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Pipe up and rev 'em loud.

• Tag your rev videos with #AWERowdyRevChallenge on Instagram for a chance to be one of five winners to receive an AWE GearBox.

Follow us on Instagram: @awetuningofficial


----------



## CC _Papii (Jul 26, 2017)

I plan on installing a awe dual exhaust system this weekend, 

What are the number parts exactly that you need to install the dual exhaust system ? 

I have the diffuser and heat shield, any other small parts i need ? Bolts, nuts, hangers ,ects .


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

CC _Papii said:


> I plan on installing a awe dual exhaust system this weekend,
> 
> What are the number parts exactly that you need to install the dual exhaust system ?
> 
> I have the diffuser and heat shield, any other small parts i need ? Bolts, nuts, hangers ,ects .


If you have the diffuser and heat shield you are good. I had bought a hanger but didn't need to do that - the kit came with a hanger specially made to allow for hanging the passenger side.


----------

